# Week of fun



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I call my weeks saturday to saturday. And this past week was another fun week in the biz 

Started it with a Grand Opening of La Casa de Tabaco in Buckhead (ATL), followed it the same day with another reopening of The Humidor up north of ATL in Cumming GA. So that saturday was packed with fun seeing people and special guests...not to mention a whirlwind of excitement!

I conserved energy on sunday for my 1st jaunt up into a new territory. Boy did that start out fun!

Did the loop of GA and TN...somewhere around 900 miles give or take. I probably added about 200 miles with wrong turns, U turns, illegal lane changes, and getting distracted with highway "MUST SEE!" signs. How could I pass up a tour of the Mayfield Ice Cream factory?? BTW..any lactose intolerant people should NOT take this tour. :eeek:

Along the way I meet some super folks, a crazy black kitten who liked to claw my leg, an ugly dog, shopped in an "As seen on TV" store, got lost, found good bbq, found bad bbq, got lost some more, learned what the 'bump in the road" sign in TN means, and that the sign that reads "lanes merge ahead" is for decoration....and a 5 second warning. :brick:

I made it home without any speeding tickets, a few minor scars, a sore hiney, and a new respect for the TN hills. -- and a bag filled with the as seen on tv stuff.

Ended the week herfin with the CL folks all around in the 1st nationwide live herf. Jim at Blue HavanaII rocked as our host....even if the GA weather threw some water ballons at us. I didn't snap many pics there...I was slightly 'busy' as Brians pics will show. But I got to smoke the new Alec Bradley Tempus and enjoyed my company's lines...seeing as I brought jsut about every line we carried. So me and my green boa started the week with a bang and ended the same way. Not too shabby....can't wait to do it all again...minus the attack cat and getting lost.

Gotta love this job.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us entertained with your adventures!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice little shop. thanks for the post


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that looks like a sweet selection!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

that lil yellow one was new  small, but packed..the humi pics are from La Casa de Tabaco  Super sized humi!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

seriously that thing is HUGE..ha


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That look on his face(Brian I guess) is priceless! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man those are some nice big kid candy stores.i need a job in one of those stores.i wouldn't make much money though spend it all back to the boss on cigars


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh trust me, i spend enough when I go into shops....im like a typical woman in that respect. hahaa


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

I wish we had been able to save the webcam tour of my humi that was on the herf!

Jim


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL, when I come back we'll record some footage  and post it.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I've gotta head to Atlanta! That humi's huge!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That look as a companionable shop to me! A great "little" shop!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

MMarsden said:


> I've gotta head to Atlanta! That humi's huge!


It's easily ONE of the biggest! (Yes, there are a few shops with HUGE humis)ATL shops went through a slight competitive time when it was basically who can get the biggest tv, the biggest sofa, and the biggest humidor. It was crazy!!! A benefit for the consumer of course!


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> It's easily ONE of the biggest! (Yes, there are a few shops with HUGE humis)ATL shops went through a slight competitive time when it was basically who can get the biggest tv, the biggest sofa, and the biggest humidor. It was crazy!!! A benefit for the consumer of course!


My humi is not that large (250 sq ft), but I've learned to use what I got! I've packed about 1000 facings into my humi and try to keep a lot of back stock.

Jim


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice pics and I am speachless on the other pics also


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like you're having fun


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like a great week. having a job you love must be nice


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

How are those new Alec Bradleys?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Jim definatly gets lots of smokes in there! You just stand there trying to figure out how much is in the bank account so you can buy buy buy!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great week!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, it is great having a job that I can truly enjoy. Not just the cigars, but meeting people, seeing places....it's all awesome.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like it was a blast....had some sweet fun up in DC/VA/MD too! Sounds like it was a great week there and a great weekend here!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like a VERY nice place to visit


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to be a cigar rep....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL, no you dont..trust me


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> It's easily ONE of the biggest! (Yes, there are a few shops with HUGE humis)ATL shops went through a slight competitive time when it was basically who can get the biggest tv, the biggest sofa, and the biggest humidor. It was crazy!!! A benefit for the consumer of course!


What's the address? :biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

It's in Buckhead zion...disco kroger shopping center..know where that is?


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Great looking shop and set up


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> It's in Buckhead zion...disco kroger shopping center..know where that is?


Is that on Peidmont just off Peachtree?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like it's more an adventure than a job!!!:biggrin:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Is that on Peidmont just off Peachtree?


Near that corner if I recall...

La Casa Del Tobaco
3330 Piedmont Rd. Ste 20
Atlanta, GA 30305


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Jim definatly gets lots of smokes in there! You just stand there trying to figure out how much is in the bank account so you can buy buy buy!


Yep, it always takes me a while to decide what it is I want... Soooo many choices... :huh_oh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Is that on Peidmont just off Peachtree?


yuppers, thats the one. Used to be called Ga cigar or like tobacco world or something.... now it's La Casa de Tabaco


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

aracos said:


> Near that corner if I recall...
> 
> La Casa Del Tobaco
> 3330 Piedmont Rd. Ste 20
> Atlanta, GA 30305


Thanks Lonnie


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yuppers, thats the one. Used to be called Ga cigar or like tobacco world or something.... now it's La Casa de Tabaco


I'll check it out.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah what lonnie said. hahaha that's the addy. for the place


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Great pics, except the ash stand on Brian's page. Do you still have that taste in your mouth? lol


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

stlcards said:


> Great pics, except the ash stand on Brian's page. Do you still have that taste in your mouth? lol


the taste is gone.. beverages help with that


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> the taste is gone.. beverages help with that


That's good, I was gonna offer to fill my power washer with Scope and spray you down but whatever works.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

stlcards said:


> That's good, I was gonna offer to fill my power washer with Scope and spray you down but whatever works.


LOL Soda water  Best way to get any taste out. And a hint here... if you ever are trying to 'taste' a few cigars during an event or day-- rinses with soda water..best thing to clear the pallent. Dont drink it..rinse with it  ok, maybe a swig or two with a mix


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> the taste is gone.. beverages help with that


Oewh!! Cigars, alcohol en party! ( permit me to compare a herve with partytime!)

THis girl stays for "FUN"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

HAH either i stay for it, or i try to cause it  either way it's all good!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Dam! you'r right girl!! Enjoy live as long it is possible!


----------

